# Bipolar Speaker placement advice needed



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I have Def Tech 8040BP (Bipolar) speakers and I'm wondering how to best place the rear speakers. I understand I can place them either as rear or side surround speakers. My plan was to place the speakers in the corner and angle it at about 45 degrees towards the listening area. Seeing how bipolar speakers are designed is this a good idea? Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

It appears that I can put the speakers any where I pretty much wan. I can either place them on the side wall, slightly behind the listening position or the back wall at least the same distance as the front speakers. It appears I can also put them on the ceiling which I personally don't like. In my room the best place right now as it appears is the back wall. I have a closet on the left wall where the AV equipment is going so mounting it there will be tough or it will be too far behind the listening area. If I place it on the side wall it will be in the way and too close to the listening area. The room is 11' wide.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

I too am currently using bipolar speaker for surrounds (I use four for surrounds in my 7.1 system). Mine are mounted so that the opposing drivers fire front and back along the wall they are mounted on. What I found is that whilst they are diffuse (great for surround), they are more directional because their off axis point is a sum, not a difference like would be the case with a dipole. Yes they are forgiving as to where you can place them.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been reading a lot on this subject now. I'm running a 5.1 setup in a 11x22 room so 7.1 would be an overkill in my opinion. I believe I've decided to put the speakers on the back wall. I will need to run it at least 6' apart and with my front speakers at 9' apart should I put the back once also at 9'?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I do think monopolar is a bit crazy for surrounds. I suspect it will be okay on the wall. 7.1 can help with localization.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I may go 7.1 down the room but for now I think I'll be good. Again my room dimensions aren't the greatest.


----------

